# Quick question Fasttech



## bjorncoetsee (10/9/14)

Im going to order some starter kits and hangsen liquids from fasstech to sell in bloem.
I emailed then and asked if they could mark it as a present
So the question is, will I pay custom duty fees if its marked as present?


----------



## Riaz (10/9/14)

they mark ALL their packages as 'gifts'

the chance of you paying vat and duties purely rests with the official that is dealing with your parcel LOL

if he is in a good mood, it passes right through without any fees.

when the hub asks you for a copy of your invoice, then you know that you going to pay.

FT also heavily decreases the value of the goods on the parcel (which is generally a good thing) but when customs get hold of it then they can clearly see that what is disclosed is actually less than the real value.

hope that makes sense?


----------



## bjorncoetsee (10/9/14)

Riaz said:


> they mark ALL their packages as 'gifts'
> 
> the chance of you paying vat and duties purely rests with the official that is dealing with your parcel LOL
> 
> ...


Thanx, if I do pay fees,about how much will it be for a R5000 order?


----------



## Mike (10/9/14)

The bigger the order, the bigger chance of you having to pay customs.


----------



## Riaz (10/9/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Thanx, if I do pay fees,about how much will it be for a R5000 order?


bro, work on around 40% to be safe

ive had so many variances wrt duties its unbelievable

some packages of $50 had duties of R200 whereas some of $20 had duties of R100

you will definitely be paying duties on a 5k order

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (10/9/14)

I need to decide on flavors also

Any suggestions on what most new people starting out with a starter kit will buy? So far most like tobacco flavors (they want something to taste like real cigarettes to stop smoking)


----------



## Ricgt (10/9/14)

Split the order up into a couple of different shipments.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tank (10/9/14)

I had a R6000.00 order about 2 months ago and all i paid was was R187.00 at the post office on collection.

Vape it baby..... Vape it!!!!


----------



## Riaz (10/9/14)

Tank said:


> I had a R6000.00 order about 2 months ago and all i paid was was R187.00 at the post office on collection.
> 
> Vape it baby..... Vape it!!!!


wow thats a lot of vape mail


----------



## Riaz (10/9/14)

Ricgt said:


> Split the order up into a couple of different shipments.


good idea @Ricgt

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tank (10/9/14)

Riaz said:


> wow thats a lot of vape mail


Was just a few hana mods and kayfuns for friends nothing major.

Vape it baby..... Vape it!!!!


----------



## bjorncoetsee (10/9/14)

Tank said:


> Was just a few hana mods and kayfuns for friends nothing major.
> 
> Vape it baby..... Vape it!!!!


Was this from fasttech?


----------



## Tank (10/9/14)

Tank said:


> Was just a few hana mods and kayfuns for friends nothing major.
> 
> Vape it baby..... Vape it!!!!


Yes it was direct from fasttech. 



bjorncoetsee said:


> Was this from fasttech?




Vape it baby..... Vape it!!!!


----------



## bjorncoetsee (10/9/14)

Tank said:


> Yes it was direct from fasttech.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanxandhow long did it take to arrive at ur place?


----------



## Tank (10/9/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Thanxandhow long did it take to arrive at ur place?


Just over 4 weeks but thats if they have stock i ordered some other items on a different order on the same day but they had no stock they took 2 months to arrive


Vape it baby..... Vape it!!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> and hangsen liquids from fasstech to sell in bloem.


 
Just make sure you personally test these juices before selling them. My personal opinion is I would never vape a juice from Fasttech in a million years!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Tank (10/9/14)

Yeah i agree i would never get juice from fasttech so much awsome stuff local

Vape it baby..... Vape it!!!!


----------



## Melinda (10/9/14)

Be careful of the e-liquids, they can do 1 of 3 things, one is let it through with no charges or Vat, They can charge you a 45% duty on the Nicotine Liquid, or lastly they can confiscate it, and state the whole you need a pharmacist with a special license from the medical board, it's always a dart game with them to see where the dart ends.

Also remember that SARS allows you to Import 3 times per year or to the amount of R20 000 (can't remember the exact amount) depending on what is reached first before you need an Import license, they are not that difficult to get but it is a schlep. Just something to keep in mind.

Secondly I will not recommend going the Fasstech route with the starter kits for re selling purposes, getting things returned if there is a problem will be an issue for you, since you have to physically return the items to them, and shipping to china is very expensive. I would suggest finding a retailer like Vape king and become an agent for them in Bloemfontein, an added bonus is you can stock their liquids and you don't need to worry about duties and vat etc. I've heard that they are very fair with their re-sellers so it may be something to look at.

Just my

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------

